# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Daily Dawg

## mandolin breeze

"My Love Will Not Change"

----------

chasray, 

dang, 

Denman John, 

gschmidt, 

itstooloudMike, 

lflngpicker, 

Paul Statman, 

Ranald, 

RickPick, 

treidm

----------


## mandolin breeze

Friend of the Devil

----------

GrooverMcTube, 

itstooloudMike, 

lflngpicker, 

lottarope, 

Mandobart, 

Paul Statman, 

Perry Babasin, 

Ranald

----------


## Al Trujillo

A favorite - Shady Grove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFX5L1Ithuc

----------

itstooloudMike

----------


## mandolin breeze

See You In My Dreams

----------


## dang

This is one of my favorites, for some reason I keep going back to it...  probably cause of the awesome faces the Dawg makes!

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Sheephead Shawn

Dawg is Dawg, but man, Ronnie's Style I like a lot too................... in that first video............... someone mind posting their opinion of one of their favs of his?  Sorry I can open a separate thread entitles Ronnie M.

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

I always find this video very charming.

----------

BradKlein, 

lottarope, 

Paul Statman, 

William Smith

----------


## mandolin breeze

Zambola

----------

lottarope

----------


## mandolin breeze

Song For Two Pamelas

----------


## mandolin breeze

Tennessee Waltz

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## BrianWilliam

> I always find this video very charming.


What's the name of this tune?  I love the turn around melody.

----------


## NursingDaBlues



----------


## BrianWilliam

Whoa, super group!  I totally didn't recognize Darol Anger  :Smile:

----------


## NursingDaBlues



----------


## NursingDaBlues



----------


## Denny Gies

What a fun bunch of videos, thanks everyone.

----------


## William Smith

> I always find this video very charming.


That is now my old fern, I got from the Dawg last year, There is also another video demonstration of it when he had it at Dusty Strings that shows off its tonal voice. It has such a killer tone! Perfect neck also, nice and smallish/round! I'm not a fan of some of those Gibson deep V-necks! I drove many miles to play a 37 F-5 flowerpot and while it needed a neck set the neck was a deep V and very beefy, just uncomfortable to me anyway!

----------


## mandolin breeze

Albuquerque Turkey

----------


## NursingDaBlues



----------

Billgrass

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Albuquerque Turkey: 
Super playing! I wonder why the mandolin is only half as loud as the fiddle. (Or is this just my ears hearing that?)

----------


## NursingDaBlues



----------

Willem

----------


## NursingDaBlues



----------


## mandolin breeze

Banks of the Ohio

----------


## NursingDaBlues

Tipsy Gypsy with Tommy Emmanuel

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dawg's Bull

----------

Willem

----------


## mandolin breeze

Limehouse Blues

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## BrianWilliam

> Limehouse Blues


Nice!  Fiddle could have used more reverb  :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

> 





> Whoa, super group!  I totally didn't recognize Darol Anger


Or Mike Marshall

----------


## Martian

I have picked with Billy and his dad a couple times, we are all from Mi. and to say both can pick is quite an understatement,

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dawgmatism

----------

colorado_al

----------


## colorado_al

> Dawgmatism


Such a sweet tune! Great performance too! Too bad Grant Gordy is no longer playing with the Dawg, but he's gone on to produce some great work on his own. 
I love to play this tune with my gypsy swing band and play up the bossa rhythm.
Thanks for posting!

----------


## mandolin breeze

Mill Valley Waltz

----------

colorado_al

----------


## colorado_al

I love this tune too! Thanks!

----------


## mandolin breeze

The Purple Grotto

----------


## mandolin breeze

Honky Tonk Woman

----------

SternART

----------


## mandolin breeze

Janice

----------


## BrianWilliam

Nice!

Does anyone know the name of this one: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s2JmwgcYQQA

----------


## colorado_al

> Nice!
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this one: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s2JmwgcYQQA


Dawg's Bounce

----------


## BrianWilliam

Yes!  Thanks Al  :Smile:

----------


## Trey Young

What mandolin is Dawg playing in that video of Honky Tonk Women with Old and In The Grey?

----------


## paul dirac

> What mandolin is Dawg playing in that video of Honky Tonk Women with Old and In The Grey?


that's Lil Pup!  Good eye!

----------

Trey Young

----------


## mandolin breeze

Assanhado

----------

colorado_al

----------


## mandolin breeze

Tennessee Waltz

----------


## mandolin breeze

Blue Dawg

----------


## mandolin breeze

Corrados Breakdown

----------


## mandolin breeze

Naima

----------


## mandolin breeze

Shady Grove

----------


## mandolin breeze

Nine Pound Hammer

----------


## mandolin breeze

Tracy's Tune

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## mandolin breeze

Little Girl of Mine in Tennessee

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## mandolin breeze

Old Joe Clark

----------

Paul Statman, 

SternART

----------


## mandolin breeze

Newly Wedding

----------

Benski, 

colorado_al, 

Paul Statman, 

Trey Young

----------


## colorado_al

I have loved Newlywedding from the first time I heard it. This is a great version. Thanks!

----------


## Benski

So incredibly classy....and what a pleasure to hear the beautiful voice that Crusher is capable of producing in Grisman's hands. Thanks for posting. 
Cheers

----------


## mandolin breeze

The Bells of St. Mary's

----------


## mandolin breeze

I Am a Pilgrim

----------


## mandolin breeze

Blues To Dawg

----------


## mandolin breeze

Hornpipe Dream

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dawg's Bull

----------


## BrianWilliam

> Dawg's Bull


Is that Mike Marshall on guitar?

----------


## colorado_al

> Is that Mike Marshall on guitar?


Yes. And Darol Anger on violin.
Introduced by Larry David.

----------


## mandolin breeze

EMD

----------

AMandolin

----------


## mandolin breeze

Summertime

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## mandolin breeze

Watson's Blues

----------

Mark Seale

----------


## mandolin breeze

Jack-A-Roe

----------


## Drew Egerton

> Jack-A-Roe


Interesting sound without a guitar. We have a 3 piece band and those are our primary 3 but we generally have one person playing guitar and give up either banjo or mandolin depending on the tune. They keep a good sound with it though!

----------


## mandolin breeze

Friend of the Devil

----------


## mandolin breeze

Beautiful Dreamer

----------


## mandolin breeze

It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels

----------


## mandolin breeze

Waltz For Lucy

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels


Great piece. I wonder who told them about me playing this.

----------


## mandolin breeze

Bluegrass at the Beach

----------


## mandolin breeze

Summertime

----------

Drew Egerton, 

Ellsdemon

----------


## mandolin breeze

Banks of the Ohio

----------


## Paul Statman

> What's the name of this tune?  I love the turn around melody.


"Del & Dawg"

----------


## BrianWilliam

> "Del & Dawg"


Thank you!!!!

----------


## Luna Pick

Thanks for posting "Banks of the Ohio." Loved watching Tony's right hand.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Thank you!!!!


.._and_ you don't have to be Del or Dawg to have fun playing it -with just about anyone!

----------


## mandolin breeze

Russian Lullaby

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Shalom Aleichem

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Watson Blues

----------

colorado_al, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Tracy's Tune

----------

colorado_al, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Tennessee Waltz

----------

Drew Egerton, 

Ellsdemon, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Deep River Blues

----------

Drew Egerton, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Swing 42

----------

chasray, 

Drew Egerton, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dawgology

----------

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## mandolin breeze

Shady Grove

----------

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## mandolin breeze

Muleskinner Blues

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

lflngpicker, 

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## lflngpicker

Tennessee Waltz-- great version.  Thanks for posting!

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Muleskinner Blues


What's up that two point Dawg is pickin...Are there extra sound holes?

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> What's up that two point Dawg is pickin...Are there extra sound holes?


Anyhow, according to Paul Fox's "Complete Guide to Gibson Mandolins...", it's an experimental F-style from 1929.

To me it looks like Gibson sought to make reasonable use of their left-over short neck blanks on f-hole models and moved the f-holes lower on the body, in order to allow the bridge in the correct position right in the middle between the f-hole notches (like on F5s). To make up for the funny looks, they may have added the extra holes on the upper body; just my suggestion. Moreover, it obviously never went beyond that proto type status, and Gibson chose a simpler solution by using those neck blanks on F5-bodies resulting into the new F-7, F-10, F-12 models in the '30s, which had the f-hole in the higher "right" position and bridge too low in the "wrong" place.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## colorado_al

> What's up that two point Dawg is pickin...Are there extra sound holes?


Dawg's 1929 Gibson "Lil Pup" mandolin
http://www.vintageinstruments.com/mu...upfulpage.html



> Late twenties prototype Gibson Mandolin 
> It's become known as "Lil Pup" and David Grisman has played it at quite a few gigs. 
> Nobody we know has seen another one. 
> It's got the 'extra' teardrop or comma soundholes in the upper bouts and a two point body shape. It has an F-5 fingerboard but not elevated and it joins the body at about the eleventh fret. 
> 14" Scale length. 
> At least as rare as hens teeth and it sounds great.

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

lflngpicker, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mando&Me

Wow, thanks for this great thread. Love it!

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dark Hollow

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

In Memory of Ricky Jay

       The Thrill Is Gone

----------

Paul Statman, 

Tenzin, 

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

Love that F-10 conversion! Yeh Man!

----------

RichieK

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Now that's rare, the mandolin chop is louder in the mix than all other instruments including the guitar break (at least on my computer). Billy is right, great F-10 sound.

----------


## William Smith

I tell ya man those short neck 30's- 7's, 10's and 12's converted are some seriously way underrated axes! I don't know for sure but Dawgs F-10 I believe just has a spliced in piece in the hogwood neck by Gilchrist. Not positive but I believe that's it? Maybe David will chime in at some point and tell us about it for us geeks!

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> I believe just has a spliced in piece in the hogwood neck by Gilchrist.


If I remember correctly, on the Tone Poems CD it says that the head stock veneer was retained, which would make most sense to me.  
Is there another thread on those F-10s, in which someone claimed that Dawg's was not one of the better F-10s?

----------


## William Smith

> If I remember correctly, on the Tone Poems CD it says that the head stock veneer was retained, which would make most sense to me.  
> Is there another thread on those F-10s, in which someone claimed that Dawg's was not one of the better F-10s?


Not that I remember another thread, but just looked on the Tone Poems book and it says the neck was modified to standard length "I heard it was spliced but very well could be another neck? since it also says in the book that Gil retained the original head stock veneer, tuners, and rosewood inlayed fret board" On all those the board scale is the same as an F-5 board just those darn short leftover F-2/F-4 necks needed used somewhere huh! Original or converted any a super rare piece of history and original most sound great while not the full power of an F-5, In My Honest Personal Opinion these original 7's, 10's and 12's are way better all around mandolins than say your F-2's, F-4's and all the round hole A's, Not saying they're bad because some are really fine but the F-holes bring out something more. I have a well played and a few repairs done to a 1935 Gibson A-50 F-hole elevated board and that thing I like to think of an A style F-7, Its a powerhouse of a mandolin for some reason, David Harvey who did the neck set for it among a few other things couldn't believe the tone and power, he said by far the best A model he's had the pleasure working on and playing. Actually he said he's heard F-5's from that era that didn't have that power and tone. Its better than the 3 other 35 elevated board F-hole A-50's I've had in the past. David wondered if maybe Gibson subcontracted the work out to an archtop builder at the time like Stromberg or D'Angelico?

----------

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## mandolin breeze

Wildwood Flower

----------

j. condino, 

lflngpicker, 

ofilangi, 

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dawg Daze

----------

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## Paul Statman

Dawg Daze: I remember sitting at the front tables at a fund-raiser for/at The Freight and Salvage in 1989 when Dawg debuted this song.
Playing it solo, he called it, "Ode To The Freight And Salvage", and I've been playing it solo ever since..!

----------


## mandolin breeze

The Christmas Song

----------

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## mandolin breeze

Dawg Grass

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## mandolin breeze

EMD

----------

Paul Statman, 

Ranald

----------


## mandolin breeze

O'Banion's Wake - Dawg & T, Live

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Tennessee Waltz

----------

Drew Egerton, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Eastbound Freight Train

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## mandolin breeze

Mugavero

----------

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Is that a Gilchrist David's playing, anybody know?

----------


## mandolin breeze

Hard Hearted

----------

ofilangi

----------

